# P30 and HK45 Mags



## Tantrum (May 3, 2008)

Where is the best place to order on line, magazines for my P30 and HK45.
Tried to do a search but "magazines" seem to be a pretty hot topic right now and didnt see anything under H&K

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

CDNN is typically my first spot to look for mags, then HkParts.net if they have them in stock. Midway USA and Top Gun Supply would be next on the list.


Also, check out HKPro's BST section, although prices will be quite high.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

I am a member over on HKPro forum and I think the general concensus is that HK is pretty slammed right now (as are all the others) and it's going to be a while before they are available. They are even shipping out their pistols with vouchers for the ordinarily included 2nd mag.


----------

